
Unknown human relative discovered in Philippine cave - bcaulfield
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01152-3
======
dredmorbius
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19628128](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19628128)

